# How long should you use a built coil



## ZeeZi169 (20/3/15)

Im using a 28g parallel, single coil, 7 wraps and its measuring 0.5 ohms. So my question is, what is the lifespan of these coils? how long will it be safe to vape this coil? does kanthol degrade after a while?
I have been using this coil for 3 months now, re-wicking it every 3rd day and rinsing the gunky coil. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Andre (20/3/15)

Longest mine has lasted was 4 months. As long as it looks ok and functions well, you can use it. Most peeps like to recoil much more frequently to satisfy their coil building addiction, but I am lazy.
Do you pulse dry burn the coil and blow off gunk in addition to the rinsing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

I sometimes use coils for months at a time. I just clean them (dry burn and rinse) and then keep on using them. Only thing I regularly change are my wicks 

Sometimes I scrape the coil gently with tweezers or any sharp metallic object in case the gunk don't rinse off well.

Here is what I do:

Hold atty close to running tap.
Pulse dry burn the coil and as soon as you let go of the switch, stick it under the running tap (just the coils, not the whole atty) with the length of the coils parallel to the running water.
That will remove most of the gunk. If not, then scrape the coils gently with tweezers or small screw driver and repeat rinsing. It will clean your coils beautifully 

Here is a nice video on that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ZeeZi169 (20/3/15)

I do dry burn the coil and rinse under a tap. thanks for the info gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (20/3/15)

ive been using the same coil for around 5 months , dry burn and re wick every second or third day. once you find the perfect resistance you good to go for a while unless you like tinkering

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (20/3/15)

I don’t know how long I use my coils, I only make a new coil when I accidently break my old coil while removing the wick to dry burn and clean. Never kept book for how long they last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I don’t know how long I use my coils, I only make a new coil when I accidently break my old coil while removing the wick to dry burn and clean. Never kept book for how long they last.


Same here. If it ain't broke, don't fix it or change it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## John (20/3/15)

I changed coils alot when I first started building, now that I've found my happy places with coils I tend to just change the wick out every day or two after a quick dry burn and rinse. Only new atties get new coils. The longest I've run a coil is 1 month and counting.


----------



## vaalboy (20/3/15)

I'm using ribbon and have found that rinsing imeadiately after a dry burn causes the coil legs to sometimes break off. Now I just dry burn and blow off the gunk. I tend to change coils every 3 months or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (20/3/15)

In my lemo; I change my wick every 3 or 4 tanks; after rinsing the coil / build deck in vodka & dry burning.
The coil itself I now keep for about a month before I feel in the mood to mess with it.
Provided I haven't busted it up trying to change the wick.

Of course in the beginning I was building every day; trying to get it right.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/3/15)

I'm also becoming lazy. If I like the resistance, I just leave it untill I'm bored... Which is usually every other week.

I clean them daily and rewick once or twice a day.


----------



## ET (20/3/15)

Longest i ever had one coil running was just short of a year. Rebuilt protank coil, lasted ages until one day of cleaning and she snapped.


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

ET said:


> Longest i ever had one coil running was just short of a year. Rebuilt protank coil, lasted ages until one day of cleaning and she snapped.



Yeah, women do that sometimes. They snap and YOU end up rebuilding something.....sigh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

